# Fyrinnae & MAC pigments & SE brushes [Pics]



## darling (Feb 10, 2008)

Fyrinnae takes a LONG time to come =[ However the wait was definitely worth it. I think I ordered a total of 25 shadow samples..

These have not been pressed yet, but I'll get to them some time soon hopefully..






Pressed, 3 of which crumbled because I used too much alcohol. I'll try pressing again later





Close-up of some pressed ones
















^ Crumbled after I tried to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC piggies that I pressed.. I bought Violet again because I actually lost mine while moving =/ I found that shadows/pigments are a lot easier to press when you have more than 1/4 of a teaspoon haha.

















My current goal is to press all of my MAC pigments & Fyrinnae shadows ^^

MAC Formal Black brushes I purchased from Ebay as a set.. Still unsure whether they're real or not, so i posted more detailed photos of them here..





Thanks for looking! It's a small haul but I'm saving up for Fafi


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 10, 2008)

Its not small...those samples add up. Great haul

I love Fyrinae but they take FOREVER. They need to get that in order so I can buy from them. I waited over a month for my stuff to get here.

Question--How on earth do you press your Fyrinnae pigments? I tried doing mine and every single one crumbled.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 10, 2008)

Fabulous haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're making me want to order from Fyrinnae, but I don't think I could stand the wait!  LOL  Enjoy!!!


----------



## macmistress (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, those colours are brill! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have loads of pigment jars..and they make a mess on my cheeks (esp after I put my foundation on!) Grrr!! and what a great idea! Pressing them! But how? :S

CAn you possibly direct me to a link where it explains such a method? Or maybe you can explain?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 10, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 10, 2008)

Great haul!  You do an amazing job at pressing!   I've tried pressing a few of my mineral shadows & they crumbled.


----------



## theleaningelm (Feb 10, 2008)

Omg, what a haul! I want to order from Fyrinnae so bad, but the processing time keeps scaring me away. Great to see your order came through (and oh, those MAC piggies!)


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice haul and those brushes are all real!! WOW your pressed pigments look so professional!!! What technique did you use?

macmistress- check out the cosmetics tutorials threads or search pressed pigments! There are a few really good and easy tuts on how to press pigments!


----------



## mreichert (Feb 11, 2008)

Great haul! Let us know how you like the Fyrrinae piggies- I'm really considering buying from them, but not sure if they'll turn out or not.

Anyhoo, great collection- have fun with it


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice haul! ANd yeah those brushes def look real to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have them, I got them Winter 06, 2 sets I think, face and eyes.


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 12, 2008)

wow your pigments look FAB!! and i can notice that your 219 se brush has something a LITTLE bit off.. the "SE" is crooked (i took my exact one like that to make sure), but i don't know if that's a definite sign or just a little slip up.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Feb 15, 2008)

Lucky you !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   great colors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## p3nut (Feb 15, 2008)

That's so neat!

I really want to press a bunch of my pigments - I have waayy too many samples!!! But, isn't the alcohol unsafe, considering you'll be putting it on your eyes? :S

also, when the pigments are pressed, are they the same, or is the color more vibrant/less?

Thanks a lot....


----------

